# Lice everywhere!!!



## Midge0413 (Mar 3, 2013)

So on top of everything else my goats have lice! Can I use ovitrol spray that is safe for dogs,cats, horses, and ponies? Has anyone ever used it before? I feel like such an idiot... Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Lice is very common in goats. You can get livestock dust or Sevin Dust and dust the goats and their area. Do it for 3 times, every 2 weeks.


----------



## Midge0413 (Mar 3, 2013)

How long will it take to kill them? And would he ovitrol not be needed or I could use it too?


----------



## Midge0413 (Mar 3, 2013)

And is it safe on a maybe pregnant goat?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

the seven dust should kill them...I use ivomac sub q...Not sure about ovitrol..ive not heard of that


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

I use Diatomaceous Earth (food grade)


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oosh, it must be a horrible year for lice! So many people (including myself) have posted about them! Since this was my first time treating lice on my goats, I kind of used a combination of treatments in a panic :laugh: They each got a shot of Ivermectin, 1cc per 40lbs, and I am spraying them with Equisect which is supposed to kill lice and eggs. I will continue the Equisect when I see a live lice, and am using Diatomaceous Earth in the barn. I also change the bedding once a week.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes..Ive never had them so bad as this year!!I got the moms under control but still fighting with the babies..


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

had a bad year of lice (think I bought a goat who brought it in) and the kids all got it when born so in an effort to not use chemicals on them like the Seven dust and I couldnt find food grade DE I use Equisect fly insecticide for horses. Great stuff. Works in 24 hours or less to kill lice and eggs!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

thank you Stacy..I went out and got some of the Equisect and used it on my babies..seems to be helping..


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I had one doe last summer that had it. I used a livestock powder and cleared it right up. I had two this year get it and treated the same way.


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

happybleats said:


> the seven dust should kill them...I use ivomac sub q...Not sure about ovitrol..ive not heard of that


I have a terrible problem too! Have done everything suggested and finally broke down and called the vet yesterday. He said its a bad year and to just keep up with the ivermectin injectable until gone. His dose was 1cc per 110# once a month until gone. Which i already have been doin but i just got aggressive with the fly spray and that is helping.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

no dont give it IV! SQ is under the skin 

Ivermectin only treats sucking lice. Biting lice will not be killed by ivermectin and needs a topical treatment.


Happybleats - the equisect needs to be sprayed so that the area is wet. when i treated lice it was spring and warm so I didnt need to worry about kids getting to cold.


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

StaceyRosado said:


> no dont give it IV! SQ is under the skin
> 
> Ivermectin only treats sucking lice. Biting lice will not be killed by ivermectin and needs a topical treatment.
> 
> Happybleats - the equisect needs to be sprayed so that the area is wet. when i treated lice it was spring and warm so I didnt need to worry about kids getting to cold.


Thanks Stacey i edited that so i didnt look like a dummy lol. I should have known that


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

May I add the first time I used Equisect on my bottle baby, the lice started abandoning ship (crawling off him), and the next day the lice were either dead or dying. I was very happy.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I've not tried the horse sprays, just the permectrin based stuff. We had no luck using Sevendust. This is a bad time of year for lice, then again in the fall.
I use permectrin based spray or the dust you use in your chicken pens. Dust them down, dust their bedding too. IMO, if you don't dust where they sleep and they have a lot of lice, then you may be dealing with it for a while JMO. So glove up, wear a mask or bandana keep the goats out until you can put some dust down under bedding and on the bedding, let it sit all day if you can before they come in.

Cylence seems to be really good stuff. I finally broke down and started using it in January and I have yet to see lice. A goat that was always prone to them that we bought last spring has yet to have them again since I used permectrin spray and started the Cylence. I just brushed her thick coat today since she's starting to shed and checked and didn't see anything at all.

Be aggressive in staying with treatment otherwise they will be a nuissance for a while.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

FYI I found just a few lice on one of my babies and I've dusted everyone with diatomaceous earth; I'm hoping it will be effective as an alternative to chemicals. Will post results.


----------



## Midge0413 (Mar 3, 2013)

How can you tell between chewing and biting


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

If you do some Googling you can find pictures of both. IIRC they affect different areas of the body and one is much more common.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Midge0413 said:


> How can you tell between chewing and biting


Check their skin. If they have lice, you will see them. They look like hay seeds that move, with red heads. The nits (Their eggs) are little grey lumps attached to the middle-end of their hairs.


----------



## Midge0413 (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh I know they have lice. There is little red and white bugs crawling everywhere. I just didn't know how to tell the difference between the two


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

me either so thats why I always treat typically with the Equisect.

I use a pyrethryn but it left my goats coats oily and then they got all dirty (white goats) and it looked nasty.


----------

